# Annnnd Relaxxxxxxx...



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi everyone
I visited my GP on a non-fertility related matter and she asked me how the whole process was going.
Her advice to me was to relax as much as possible, and to find ways to relax every day, as anxiety and stress can have a negative impact on hormones.
What are your ways to relax?  Any recommendations?


----------



## desparate2bmummy (Jun 19, 2012)

I know its sounds daft but i go for a nice hot bubble bath and then have sexy time   it really relaxes you (even if your fed up with it lol)


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Someone I know asked her GP for advice, and the advice was have a few glasses of wine before   She now has 3 children!  She never did need fertility treatment though!  I also dont know if she followed the advice but its worth a try! Good luck to everyone who reads this!
Liz


----------

